# EFFEXOR/XANAX NEED HELP



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

I am on Xanax four times per day. My doctor wants me to try Effexor at the same time I take the Xanax. I am on 3 mg. of Xanax. Has anyone taken Effexor and Xanax regularly (not Xanax prn) at the same time? I'm so afraid that I'll feel like a zombie. Other than the folks I've already heard from, if there's anyone else out there taking these two combos on a regular basis, I would love to hear from you and how you are feeling on it. Also any side effects you had or are having, etc. Thanks in advance.Maria


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

I've taken both at the same time and didn't feel like a zombie or anything. I stopped the Effexor though cause it was making me shakey


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

Janet,Thanks for the response. May I ask, however, did you take the Xanax during the day as I do? Also, did you take the Effexor at night or day and how many mg.? I'm only on the 37.5 mg. right now and take it at night. At first, I slept well with it at night. Now, I'm having trouble sleeping at night. So, I'm just curious as to what your dosages were and when you took them. Thanks in advance.Maria


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Maria,I was taking 75mg of Effexor at night along with .5 Xanax morning and night. I changedc the Effexor to morning because it was causing some sleeping problems and have since cut the Xanax down until now I take only .25 in morning with the Effexor. But I am also weaning off the Effexor--have been doing so for the past month with no bad effects--and will be off the Effexor completely in the next week. Will stay with the Xanax .25 in morning for awhile and then probably drop that. I have also worked hard to reduce my stress level by learning to say no and not doing the unnecessary. The D has stopped. Take care.


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

California,Thanks for the note. Did you take the Effexor XR or the other kind? Just curious how you weaned off because the XR is in capsule form and I have no clue how people wean off of those without cutting the capsules open and counting the pills inside.Maria


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Maria, I was taking .25 Xanax 4 x a day the effexor I started out with 37.5 AM and PM then after 2 weeks increased to 75 mg AM and PM. The shaking started when I was about to go to the 75 mg dose.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Maria,That was exactly what I did, opened the capsule and removed a few more of the granules inside until I was down to half. Now doing the same with the 37.5 and should be done by the end of the week. So far so good, no physical problems to speak of. (By the way, that was the method my psychistrist suggested.) Take care.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Okay I am weaning off of Effexor XR right now. Only 75mg. Was doing okay till today. Yesterday I added the Wellbutrin in the am. No Effexor Xr at night. OH MY GOD! I am so sick this morning. I feel that everything is moving in slow but quick motion and my head feels like it wants to explode.I don't mean to discourage anyone but please be careful. Its a good drug but I don't like how I feel this morning.


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

Thanks all for posting. I just started the 75mg. dose two days ago. I hope it works for me because I don't even want to think about having to get off of it. Sounds too scary for me. I've weaned off of the benzos before, and that was a nightmare. So, they can't say it's just the benzos that cause problems.California, thanks for the info on the reduction. I'll need to know that in case the Effexor ends up not agreeing with me. I think my doctor just gave me too much Xanax. I'm having a weird reaction after I take a nap from being so sleepy on both naps. I get extremely COLD. Not just a little chill after a nap cold, but so cold that I had winter blankets around me during 80 degree whether, and this has been happening to me every day. Has this happened to anyone else before, and if so, what do you think this is from? I take the generic Xanax. Do you take the brand? I'm wondering if I'm having some kind of allergic reaction to the fillers in the generic brand or something because I don't seem to be reacting to the Effexor when I take it at night. This just happens to me during the day. What do you think? Thanks.Maria


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Vamplady, Why would you stop taking the Effexor all at once? My doc said to reduce it daily, I have had no problems at all. Maria, I think everyone takes the generic Xanax since it has been out of patent for so long. Sounds like a little too much focus on physical feelings, that can get us all in trouble. Take care.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I'm not quitting all at once. I have been tapering down. But the day before yesterday I was to start Wellbutrin XR and I thought quit the Effexor because I had gotten down to 37.5 everyother day. WRONG!I took the 37.5 in the afternoon and felt much better. So I decided for this week I guess Iwill have to do this. The electric shock or brain weirdness was just too much to handle yesterday. I have a call into the doctor to find out what I did wrong. I hope though I can get off of this stuff.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey Maria,. Where in Connecticut are you from? I am from Connecticut myself. Have a great day. Write Back Soon, Leah


----------

